# Castle of Terra - Zombie Apocalypse



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

This year I had family helping and OH! _*What a difference!*_ Scare actors make a haunt. Best way to see this year is to watch the video. Warning for your ears... lots and lots of screaming!





 
Pictures:









My neighbor had an FM transmitter so I was able to transmit the audio from Hallowindow IV this year.
















New additions to the house display: Added another Hallowindow using the Monster Eye looped. A Firefly Lightning Machine with Minion's Web LED lighting _(including blue cemetery lighting). _















This 'minefield' helped make a queue line into the haunt. Hubby was working the minefield here. He was a terminator character and was just intimidating!

















This piping gate is holding a Vortex Fusion's Fog Curtain. Unfortunately, it was higher winds _(10-20 mph)_ so it just flew away and couldn't get the curtain effect working. Next year it's going into the haunt. My dad was working the door and was really freaking out the kids. He would tell them that they were next to go into the haunt after the previous group got out.... *if* they got out.

















First time I Incorporated the ChromaDepth 3D floor illusions with the wall illusions. That was awesome!

















My niece was hiding behind the wall on the left. She was a Trick or Treater who was turned into a zombie. She was great at it!



































Pneumatic Trash Can Trauma. Took a TCT rig from DC Props and attached the fluorescent skellies I got from Transworld.






















_*Continued.....*_


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Another pneumatic. Horizontal mover rig from DC props with another fluorescent skellie.


















I had Boogedy in the dark so I lightened him up for this picture. He did a great job scaring again this year.















































Pneumatic slammer prop in the fire room. Just prior to this room I had a completely dark hallway where there were air ankle whips.














Tried something new and it worked great. I painted fluorescent flames on the floor and had a small black light illuminating them in an otherwise normal haunt lit room.

















The last room. My mom was fantastic here! She had control of three things. The Short Circuit prop from Pale Night Productions, a Cattle Prod from SpookyProps and an air cannon at the exit.












The cast: Dad and my niece, me, hubby and mom.
















Construction shot. Most of the haunt was controlled by that computer.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Tis a thing of beauty Terra, your haunt is fantastic! Your cemtery was amazing to begin with, the haunt takes you to another level all together! I looked through the pics first and I said Wow, the vid makes me go WOW ANd I just watched it again because I just had to, Terra it was like I was there with you all along, watching your idea from your first thoughts to this final chapter, the only thing missing was being able to see it in person! Thanks for sharing, I have been eagerly awaiting this post!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Great video. And you weren't kidding about the screaming. I think some of those kids hit pitches high enough to etch the inside of your skull. I can't imagine hearing it live and full volume. There was so much cool stuff. My favorite static prop/display is the minefield. i don't think I could choose a favorite animated prop--too many good choices. Thanks for posting video and stills.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Truly amazing very professional work, all hail the Queen of Halloween 


I'm giving up doing a haunt and moving to Kansas, I'll just come to yours!


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Your haunt looks superb and truly inspiring.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Great work as usual! Love the lighting and paintings.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh My Goodness!!!! LOVE IT!!!! I bow to the Master of Halloween!!!  
Fav part= kid screaming ' I don't want to go, I don't want to go, I'm turning around'! HILARIOUS!!!!
Fantastic, Terra!!!!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I bow to the Queen of Halloween. FANTASTIC JOB!!!!


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

Wonderful job yet again Terra!


----------



## rigo (Sep 17, 2008)

WoW!!!.........EXCELLENT stuff........great job!!!


----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> <snip> all hail the Queen of Halloween  </snip>


All Hail!!! 

WOW!!..Just...WOW!!! My dog heard the video, and came running, barking at the little kids screaming..LOL

Great work, miss Terra!! Bravo to you and your family!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

As always wonderful job!!!!!


----------



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow, that was totally amazing! I loved hearing the screaming kids - they will never, ever forget your place. I think you've probably created future halloweenforum members!


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow, that turned out great! I love the lighting and the "Mine field" scene is outstanding!

Nicely done there Matey....!


----------



## JoeT (Nov 10, 2010)

This is so sweet! What an incredible job. Bravo. My favorite line was, "You're...not scary!...*screams*" Classic. Amazing job.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Terra that is so great! I love that your parents were into it as well. Most Excellent Job!!!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Terra its simply amazing! Your talents never cease to amaze me!!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

God, that was amazing, wish could see it in peron! super job!


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

Fantastic, incredible work! Bravo, and you should be very proud of putting on such a top-rate piece of work!


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome creativity Terra! You Rock!


----------



## imindless (Sep 16, 2010)

That is quite impressive. The haunt seems like a very cool idea, obviously a lot of time and effort was put into this endeavor to make it what is it. I congratulate you on your amazing project and the turn out you had for it!


----------



## Hellspawn (Jul 2, 2007)

Terra, first off, fantastic job!
I wanted to ask you what you use for your haunt control, I know its a pc, but are you running DMX?


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Terra, what an amazing job you have done! I miss the beautiful vampire from last year, but you sure did turn a 180 on theme and knocked it out of the park.

Truly inspiring!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

As always a grand old job here


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice work Terra! I love the zombie that looks like he is behind glass scatching to get out! Do you have a close up of him or some more pics? Is your whole haunt in your garage only? 3 car? If so, your so lucky to have that kind of space and set up to do this walk thru...that is a far away dream for me...garage = storage for Halloween & X mas( for leftovers that no longer fit in our 10X10 storage unit) and shop to work in with no room to spare :O Hubby won't let me do a walk thru *cry*
ok enough rant... would have loved to been there!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Well I am so happy everyone likes it  It was a lot of work but I love doing it all. My family was terrific helping out. What a blast sharing the experience with them. There's some more pictures in my album: http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...-haunt-10-castle-terra-zombie-apocalypse.html





baboomgirl said:


> Nice work Terra! I love the zombie that looks like he is behind glass scatching to get out! Do you have a close up of him or some more pics? Is your whole haunt in your garage only? 3 car? If so, your so lucky to have that kind of space and set up to do this walk thru...that is a far away dream for me...garage = storage for Halloween & X mas( for leftovers that no longer fit in our 10X10 storage unit) and shop to work in with no room to spare :O Hubby won't let me do a walk thru *cry*
> ok enough rant... would have loved to been there!


Thanks so much  Yes, the garage is a three car and it's a constant battle keeping it clear enough for a haunt. I'm super lucky because we also have an unfinished basement and so my workshop and prop storage is there.



Hellspawn said:


> Terra, first off, fantastic job!
> I wanted to ask you what you use for your haunt control, I know its a pc, but are you running DMX?


Thanks  Yes, it's DMXorcist with VSA routines loaded into it.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Simply legendary.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I scream for the Queen of Halloween!!

Fantastic job Terra!


----------



## Beatlejuice (Jun 6, 2010)

Those of us who saw your early tuitorial knew it was a great concept - you really pulled it off. Many of us also know how much hard work is behind it. Isn't it gratifying when family and others really want to help?

Way to go, Terra!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

One word. Superfragilisticexpialidocious.


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

*awesome*

Just terrific!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Way cool Terra !


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Awesotismally amazing! I particularly like your mom, who I believe provides the scare in shock room? It's the classic haunt actor in the making. Just kinda stands there at first and gets some scares. Feeds off that and becomes more bold and gets more screams. Gets her freak on and starts chasing people! LOL! Now THAT was classic! I'm so envious of your garage. Wish I could do indoors too. Everything looks great Terra. I watched some of your YT vids too. Sweet. So glad you had a good day. Same here! Woo Hoo!

Dan


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*That was absolutely amazing!!! Totally had my side hurting from LoL! Lol... still funny just thinking of your video and all them screaming TOTs! I 1000% absolutely LOVED it all! Kazillion Kudos to ya Terra!

Ter_ran from his own Cul De Sac!*


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Halloween perfection, you rock Terra!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Amazing! Your haunt was fantastic! I especially love the kids all screaming, and the one who kept saying "I don't wanna do this, I don't wanna do this, I don't wanna go, etc!" Everyone was really afraid when they saw your mom standing there! Wish I had some glasses to see the effect of your chroma depth walls. They look fantastic even without the special glasses. How great that your family got involved too!


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

OUTSTANDING !!!!! Great job Terra. What a set up!

Part I liked best is one kid who turns to the zombie and bravely yells "YOUR NOT SCARY!!!" After he ran past him shrinking and got to a safe distance (LOL) 

Just TOO funny!


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your progress throughout the year with us. All your hard work really paid off. I can't even imagine how much dough you have sunk into that haunt now. 

I find your ability to completely transform your haunt in a year to a new theme amazing. Great job incorporating all the older props (i.e. Boogedy with a Trick or Treat Studio mask) into your new vision.

Already waiting with anticipation for your next round.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

That was so masterful I cried green tears of envy!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

My wife just watched the video and giggled through most of it. She then had three comments. 
1. Her favorite prop was the trashcan trauma in the chromadepth maze.
2. "Honey, why isn't *your* cemetery like that?"
3. "Where's the Royo vampire?! There's supposed to be that vampire."


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow! You really outdid yourself this year, Terra! 
I've been trying to find my thesaurus to look for some descriptive words that haven't been used yet, but I can't find it.
Amazing, outstanding, stupendous, TERRA-ific!! That absolutely looks like a professional haunt and it IS! The chroma-depth scenes are really wild! Kind of like a dark ride. You did such a great job on those! I like the trash can skellys, too!
I'm glad you had some family help this year, it's always more fun that way. And I'm glad your haunt was a success (again) this year.
Bravo!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Terra, I don't even know what to say. What a beautiful job you all did, I'll bet the neighborhood kids can't wait to see what you come up with next...and isn't that what it's all about? Thanks for the video, it was super and really did give us the "experience".

P.S. that closing shot of the kid staring down your hubby was absolutely *PRICELESS!!!*


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, it's making me so happy to know that you all loved what I put together this year. Thank you all so much for the awesome kudos.





Shockwave199 said:


> Awesotismally amazing! I particularly like your mom, who I believe provides the scare in shock room? It's the classic haunt actor in the making. Just kinda stands there at first and gets some scares. Feeds off that and becomes more bold and gets more screams. Gets her freak on and starts chasing people! LOL! Now THAT was classic! I'm so envious of your garage. Wish I could do indoors too. Everything looks great Terra. I watched some of your YT vids too. Sweet. So glad you had a good day. Same here! Woo Hoo!
> 
> Dan


My mom just emailed me a copy of your comment (she's been reading the thread) and she was thrilled to hear you say that and I completely agree. This was her first time scaring on Halloween and she loved it and I loved having her there. She was the star of the show!

Seeing her with the cattle prod makes me so glad she didn't have one when I was a kid 



operatingnurse said:


> Thanks for sharing your progress throughout the year with us. All your hard work really paid off. I can't even imagine how much dough you have sunk into that haunt now.
> 
> I find your ability to completely transform your haunt in a year to a new theme amazing. Great job incorporating all the older props (i.e. Boogedy with a Trick or Treat Studio mask) into your new vision.
> 
> Already waiting with anticipation for your next round.


Thanks! I try really hard to keep the expenses down by re-purposing other props. The rig that the slammer prop was on was the rig the werewolf used last year. The slammer was also in the 'tank' Terra was in. The ankle tickler was the same rig that was the hissing snakes and the air cannon from Terra's scare last year was at the very exit. Plus, I had the kiddies go in what was the exit last year and that helped make the re-used ChromaDepth panels look new this year. I only made 8 new panels _(zombie and snake ones)._



ondeko said:


> My wife just watched the video and giggled through most of it. She then had three comments.
> 1. Her favorite prop was the trashcan trauma in the chromadepth maze.
> 2. "Honey, why isn't *your* cemetery like that?"
> 3. "Where's the Royo vampire?! There's supposed to be that vampire."


heheh  

It was tough to keep Terra out but she just didn't fit the theme and she was _the_ icon last year and too recognizable. I'm going to try to get her in next year and then she'll be the star again when her theme _(Vampyr Reign)_ rotates back up the following year. I've decided to have three distinct themes and rotate them each year. I'm thinking it's just enough time for the kiddies to forget what it was three years prior and a bunch less work for me. For this next year, been considering a GraveRobbers/Cemetery/Creatures of the Night thing. Terra would be the vampire for sure. 


MHooch said:


> Terra, I don't even know what to say. What a beautiful job you all did, I'll bet the neighborhood kids can't wait to see what you come up with next...and isn't that what it's all about? Thanks for the video, it was super and really did give us the "experience".
> 
> P.S. that closing shot of the kid staring down your hubby was absolutely *PRICELESS!!!*


Thanks and yes they are. I stepped out of the backyard the next day and a bunch were on the neighbor's trampoline. First question they screamed*...."WHAT'S NEXT YEAR GOING TO BE????!!!!!"*

Those scary girls were awesome! The one stared hubby down so much _(it went on longer than what I cut it down to)_ that she was really starting to disturb him. heheh. A little girl intimidated the Terminator. Hee!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

All your hard work really paid off!! It looked like everything was just perfect!!! I loved that your haunt was both scary _and_ visually beautiful! Excellent job Terra!!!


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

nice,,, you should be proud,, good set up,, the one thing that impresses me the most is the fact i realize how much work goes into setup and breakdown ,,,,, thats alot of work and dedication ..nice


----------



## Devil (Oct 19, 2008)

Great job..!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, Terra, that was so awesome!! I agree, you are the Queen of Halloween! I too love the guy behind the glass!


----------



## dynoflyer (Sep 16, 2008)

That is an amazing haunt, the video really brings it to life, great!


----------



## Jmurdock (May 13, 2010)

Fabulous!!! Looks like it was a huge success.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Terra said:


> heheh
> 
> It was tough to keep Terra out but she just didn't fit the theme and she was _the_ icon last year and too recognizable. I'm going to try to get her in next year and then she'll be the star again when her theme _(Vampyr Reign)_ rotates back up the following year. I've decided to have three distinct themes and rotate them each year. I'm thinking it's just enough time for the kiddies to forget what it was three years prior and a bunch less work for me. For this next year, been considering a GraveRobbers/Cemetery/Creatures of the Night thing. Terra would be the vampire for sure.


Excellent. Terra is just too cool to not use, but I understand not wanting her to lose effect. My wife is a serious fan of Royo's work and she couldn't believe how true to his work you made Terra. the idea that we wouldn't see her again was disturbing--glad to hear it's just a hiatus


----------



## thathalloweenguy (Jun 21, 2010)

I just thought that I would add to the accolades. Magnificent!! Ranks up with any pro haunt. I said it before and I will say it again. I believe you are the premier designer on the forum at this time. My hat is off to you!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Sep 30, 2008)

Terra, this is FANTASTIC!!!! Wonderful work! I LOVE hearing you towards the end of the video - 'keep moving the zombies are free! I can't hold them back!' LOL 

Awesome.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

wow is that the most amazing yard haunt iv'e seen .... thats alot of time and money im sure..........if you dont mind me asking two things how did you get the wands to crackle and the fuse box to pop......i have to put that in my haunt next year.......


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

if anyone wonders about if its worth it from year to year alls they have to do is watch your video it says it all ...........again great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Since the day you started showing your work on the Chroma 3D panels, I have been awaiting your video of the haunt. Even without the 3D glasses it was beautiful and fun to watch. I love how you changed up the props for this year's haunt and am always amazed at what you can do in the garage. The screams of the kids going through the haunt was music to the ear, and all of your actors were fantastic. Great makeup and costuming. They really added to the scare factor and screams. 

I have to say that I really loved that your family came together to help you this year. I know for most adults, being an actor in a haunt is not something that they would be comfortable doing. I loved seeing everyone getting into their role and your cattle prod-toting mom was so great in the video. I think she's a natural. I am sure that years down the road when you think about halloween the haunt you did with your family this year will hold a special place in your memories and certainly the memories of all your hauntgoers. You're lucky to have such a cool family.

Now to go back and rewatch the video....


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

For the past two days I've been putting the haunt away _(just threw it into the basement after Halloween) _and been a little bummed that's it's over. Checked the forum and all the wonderful things you all are saying just perked me right up. Thanks so much. I love you all 



deoblo said:


> wow is that the most amazing yard haunt I've seen .... thats a lot of time and money I'm sure..........if you don't mind me asking two things how did you get the wands to crackle and the fuse box to pop......i have to put that in my haunt next year.......


Thank you  By _*wand *_are you talking about what my mom was holding? If so, that was a _'Cattle Prod'_ from SpookyProps. They are the same makers of the safe chainsaw prop _(but far less expensive)_. It has a super loud speaker with the crackle sound and LED lights at the very tip. Here's the link: http://www.spookyprops.com/

The fuse box is called Short Circuit made by Pale Night Productions. That was the most effective prop I had in the haunt. It's sooooo loud and bright that you must jump in fright. In combination with mom and her cattle prop, the last room simply freaked the kids out. As a goodbye gift, they got blasted by an air cannon right at the exit. MUH HA HA haaaa.... 

Anyways, there's a thread on here where we are trying to figure out what mechanisms the Short Circuit prop is using. So far we are thinking it's electronic Chinese firecrackers but can't seem to find a source on the net to verify that. Here's the link the prop at Pale Night: http://www.palenightproductions.com/fxsupplies.html



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Since the day you started showing your work on the Chroma 3D panels, I have been awaiting your video of the haunt. Even without the 3D glasses it was beautiful and fun to watch. I love how you changed up the props for this year's haunt and am always amazed at what you can do in the garage. The screams of the kids going through the haunt was music to the ear, and all of your actors were fantastic. Great makeup and costuming. They really added to the scare factor and screams.
> 
> I have to say that I really loved that your family came together to help you this year. I know for most adults, being an actor in a haunt is not something that they would be comfortable doing. I loved seeing everyone getting into their role and your cattle prod-toting mom was so great in the video. I think she's a natural. I am sure that years down the road when you think about halloween the haunt you did with your family this year will hold a special place in your memories and certainly the memories of all your hauntgoers. You're lucky to have such a cool family.
> 
> Now to go back and rewatch the video....


Yes, it was wonderful to have them join in. My family is scattered about the country and to have them drive up and share the experience with me was incredible. I think I have made a hard core haunter out of my niece now and my mom still talks about how much fun she had scaring the kiddies. Dad is coming up with all kinds of new ideas for next year's haunt. Not sure if we'll be able to coordinate the family joining me again in the next few years but it was wonderful and a treasured memory to have them this year.


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG! That was awesome! The art work , the props, the actors, And the screams O MY! I want this haunt to be my house. lol Truely a spooktacular job!


----------



## eyedoc (Oct 10, 2004)

can't compete with that. thank goodness you are not in my town. unbelievable. i love when the kids run out screaming. what was the setup time on something like that?


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Terra,
I have to say that your work is JUST AMAZING!!! I just cant believe it...all of your props, your haunt, your vision, your ideas....you are the ultimate home haunter. I aspire to have my haunt as amazing as yours....keep up the great work! You have such talent and an amazing gift....thanks for sharing all of your wonderful ideas with us! It makes me want to make my haunt that much better each year!


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Terra, so amazing! You are the bomb!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you 

Yep, sure were screamers! One group I had to stick my fingers in my ears. I've never thought little boys screams were higher than the girls but they were! Perhaps the girls were so hi-pitched only dogs could here them 




eyedoc said:


> can't compete with that. thank goodness you are not in my town. unbelievable. i love when the kids run out screaming. what was the setup time on something like that?


If you were, I'd love the help!  

Here's the time breakdown for set-up_ (for one person - me):_

Monday - Clear out garage. Start painting floor illusions
Tuesday - Finish floor illusions
Wednesday - Hang up pneumatic, DMX and sound lines on ceiling
Thursday - Bring in props, hang up electrical lines and test props
Friday - Put walls up
Saturday - Decorate rooms and put out queue line _(minefield)._ Test all props and lighting together to make sure no blown circuits
Halloween - Relax! and then put up props, fog machines and speakers for outside and get ready for the big event by starting to drink heavily!

I was pushing it a bit this year so next year I will start a day earlier.

Now, would you believe that it only took me _*one*_ day to take it all down _(garage haunt)?_ I do just throw it all back into the basement but at least the cars can park again. The day after Halloween, I just take down the outside decor _(cemetery)_ and the following day is tear down of the garage haunt. 

The past two days I finally got back down to the basement to put it all away.  But, I'm already thinking of next year!!!!


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

What can I say that already hasn't been said! Two questions, where did you have the "haunted walk"? In your garage? Did you only have it halloween night or were you open and prior nights???


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Nepboard said:


> What can I say that already hasn't been said! Two questions, where did you have the "haunted walk"? In your garage? Did you only have it halloween night or were you open and prior nights???


Thanks. I just have it open Halloween night. I really wanted it Saturday too but hubby isn't into this as much as me. I did, however, have a birthday party of 18 girls come through Saturday night. It was a great way to test out the props. 

These girls were about 8 years old or so. I break them up into groups of 3 or 4. Because it was a birthday party, most of their parents weren't there. Two groups flat-out lost it halfway through. Poor things. I really pushed them over the edge with my _"Zombies have broken free!"_ routine. They just refused to go further. So I had to break out of character and walk them past the slammer. heheh. Kids are far braver when their parents are with them


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Now that looks like fun!!


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

You're my hero! I downloaded it so I could watch it at my leisure lol. I loved your entrance, the pipes were so cool. Your props were great: Trashcan terror, spark board, and I could go on lol. 

How many motion activated props do you have? 

I really enjoyed seeing all the ToTs screaming and running for it lol


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Junit...it was! I had a permanent grin for days afterward. The night before Halloween I get so freaked out that everything will work that when it does and I have fun...it's bliss 




Hoodoo_Hermit said:


> You're my hero! I downloaded it so I could watch it at my leisure lol. I loved your entrance, the pipes were so cool. Your props were great: Trashcan terror, spark board, and I could go on lol.
> 
> How many motion activated props do you have?
> 
> I really enjoyed seeing all the ToTs screaming and running for it lol


Aww, thanks man. I had 10 motion props and many set dressing props. The motion props were a FCG, peeping tombstone, massager zombie, the TcT, horizontal mover, Boogedy_ (standing zombie),_ air whips _(ankle biters),_ slammer, air cannon and the sparking fuse box. 

I loved seeing the kids running and screaming in fear too. One of my greatest joys in life


----------



## acanton04 (Sep 4, 2016)

AWESOME! I was messing around on pinterest and came across this link, you seriously take it to the next level. You really tie static props, stage setting, lighting, sound, moving props and of course, awesome actors, all together. Super impressed! And you've given me ideas for future haunts!


----------

